
Pilots reveal safety fears over Boeing’s fleet of Dreamliners - truemilk
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jun/15/boeing-dreamliner-b787-safety-fears
======
nwmcsween
> ...900 quality control inspectors with smart technology.

Does Boeing just think people are dense? Considering the various news articles
with Boeing QA people voicing their concerns after being fired for doing so
with the company. And somehow magical technology that many other larger
manufacturing companies don't have Boeing just had sitting on their doorstep.

------
ncmncm
Really, the only thing now that could restore trust in Boeing would be for the
entire top tier of management to resign. Probably the board should eject them,
and then follow.

~~~
neximo64
Would this solve the problem, or get people who are just a tier below in and
suddenly you have people who could be less capable at running the company

~~~
ncmncm
How could anybody be less capable than this crew?

Their replacements would be more aware of their true responsibilities.

------
ricardobeat
How can the said switch have “failed in a small number of instances” and “no
engine fires for a 787 have been recorded” both be true?

~~~
lightgreen
The switch failed at routine inspection probably.

